# Take a look: my first P.O.N.Y.



## Puscas (Feb 12, 2008)

Like I said HERE, I built my first pinhole. 

Now it's time to start the thread to show off the first pictures. Sure, they're not outstanding, but I'm glad it even worked! Sorry for not editing them after scanning (that's why they're all 'out of balance'). 
It was a iso400 film and I've put the seconds of exposure next to the titles. And when I say 'seconds', I mean 'one Mississippi'...

1. Brooklyn snow (3)







2. Speeding (3)





3. Looking outside (2)





4. Prometheus (1)





5. Cold outside (1)





6. no title (2)






Thanks for looking!




pascal


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 12, 2008)

Those are sweet, Pascal!  Nice work.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks nealjpage! It really feels like magic working with one of these camera's... And it's funny to guess what's in the frame (there's no viewfinder). Let alone the shutterspeeds.





pascal


----------



## ScottS (Feb 13, 2008)

I would say they turned out pretty good! I like them!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks ScottS!



pascal


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2008)

Fun series! Congrats on the DIY pinhole, too. 

Please, no need to "edit" these; they are what they are!  I especially like "Looking Outside" and "Prometheus". 

btw, I always count by elephants.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

One Mississippi!:heart: I love it.

Pin hole may be your ticket. those are cool. Oh I want to build a new pinhole now!:hail:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang, these are really good pinhole cam shots (IMHO). My faves are Brooklyn Snow and Looking Outside.  Got any more??


----------



## Puscas (Feb 13, 2008)

terri said:


> Fun series! Congrats on the DIY pinhole, too.
> 
> Please, no need to "edit" these; they are what they are!  I especially like "Looking Outside" and "Prometheus".
> 
> btw, I always count by elephants.



thanks. Just looked at the p-sharan site again and it says they pay $50 for every photo they choose for their (small) online gallery. I sent in Prometheus. Not because it's that good, but it's a famous New York spot, so that might help. Oh, and I'm wondering: are elephants slower seconds..?:mrgreen:



windrivermaiden said:


> One Mississippi!:heart: I love it.
> 
> Pin hole may be your ticket. those are cool. Oh I want to build a new pinhole now!:hail:



thank you. These kit-camera's are around $25 and seem to work pretty well.




Antarctican said:


> Dang, these are really good pinhole cam shots (IMHO). My faves are Brooklyn Snow and Looking Outside. Got any more??




nice to hear. I've got 3 more, but those are really bad. I only took 12. (had to see if it even worked!) Three failed, three are really bad and that leaves these six...





pascal


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2008)

> Oh, and I'm wondering: are elephants slower seconds..?:mrgreen:


Not sure, but by God they never forget they've been counted. :sillysmi:

Good luck with your submission! :thumbup:


----------

